
An Agoraphobic Traveler Wanders the Earth - exanimo_sai
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/agoraphobic-travel
======
flak48
Traipsing through Street view in VR is even more surreal.

I got my grandma to try it on Oculus and she couldn't get enough. At one point
she asked if she could call up my aunt to come at the door when I showed her
my aunt's house on the other side of the world :).

I had been getting antsy due to this lockdown, but this made me appreciate my
grandma's patience and fortitude even more for being practically locked down
for over 10 years. I'm glad I could help her experience cities from all around
the world at this age

Oculus TV/YouTube also have a series of immersive VR travelogues, some even in
3D which are even more unreal. There's definitely a lot more reasons to try
out VR than gaming, if you haven't already. Especially if you're somewhere you
won't be able to realistically step out any time soon

~~~
centimeter
> At one point she asked if she could call up my aunt to come at the door

Cute, but I can't imagine how hard it would be to live in a world where the
systems I interact with every day are so far beyond my understanding. That
would drive me insane pretty quickly.

~~~
karpierz
Is it that far beyond her understanding though? It's as simple as saying:

"No, it's like someone's taken a picture of the world and you're looking at
it."

~~~
hombre_fatal
She basically thought she was somehow represented in that part of the world by
wearing the goggles.

It's scary to be that wrong about reality.

~~~
flak48
> She basically thought she was somehow represented in that part of the world
> by wearing the goggles.

Not really

------
seesawtron
Perhaps adding real-life destinations in the video games would make this trips
more fun. Like Red Dead Redemption/GTA with more real places.

~~~
JoeDaDude
I suspect people who do this would enjoy exploring in the Geoguesser game [1]
where you are dropped somewhere in the street view world and have to figure
out where.

[1] [https://www.geoguessr.com](https://www.geoguessr.com)

~~~
seesawtron
Love it.

